# Airport Express + Disque dur Ethernet ?



## nlex (16 Juin 2009)

Bonjour. 

J'utilise depuis toujours une borne Airport Express (1ere generation) pour la fonction Airtunes, ça marche très bien. Aujourd'hui j'ai acheté un disque dur Ethernet que j'ai branché sur la borne et je pensais que le disque dur apparaîtrait sur mon bureau, comme la notice du disque l'indique, et sans plus de réglages

Mon Aiport utilise le réseau de la Freebox, elle ne fait que rejoindre le réseau Wifi, tout comme mon Mac d'ailleurs.

Quelqu'un sait ou je dois aller regarder ? Je suis aller dans l'utilitaire Aiport mais je ne vois pas ou intervenir ?


----------



## antro (16 Juin 2009)

Ca ne marchera pas et pour cause, ce n'est pas supporté par Apple. Voir par là.

Quand l'Airport Express est utilisée en mode client (Rejoindre un reseau sans fil), son port Ethernet ne peux être utilisé pour accéder au réseau.
Dans les faits, et j'en ai fait l'experience, ça fonctionne quelques heures jusqu'à ce que l'utilitaire Airport n'arrive plus à localiser la borne et donc Airtunes ne fonctionne plus.

Seule solution, l'utiliser en mode 'Etendre un réseau existant'.


----------



## nlex (16 Juin 2009)

En recherchant dans le manuel et sur le site d'Apple, j'ai même l'impression que le partage de disque dur via Ethernet n'est pas prise en charge sur cette borne  ? Contrairement aux bornes Extreme.

Tu sembles dire le contraire !

Il faut que j'essaye mais à l'époque c'est le seul réglage qui fonctionnait chez moi pour utiliser Airtunes

En attendant je l'ai branché sur ma Freebox et ça marche.

Parcontre je me demande comment faire pour reformater le disque en HFS+ vu qu'il n'a pas de prise USB/FW (enfin si une, mais apparement c'est juste pour brancher un second disque !).


----------



## antro (16 Juin 2009)

nlex a dit:


> En recherchant dans le manuel et sur le site d'Apple, j'ai même l'impression que le partage de disque dur via Ethernet n'est pas prise en charge sur cette borne  ? Contrairement aux bornes Extreme.
> 
> Tu sembles dire le contraire !



Si, ça marche à condition que ta borne sur laquelle tu branches ton disque soit en mode "Extension de reseau existant", ce qui necessite que le réseau Wifi existant soit géré par une Airport (Express ou Extreme)

Pour info, c'est la config que j'ai chez moi.




nlex a dit:


> Parcontre je me demande comment faire pour reformater le disque en HFS+ vu qu'il n'a pas de prise USB/FW (enfin si une, mais apparement c'est juste pour brancher un second disque !).



Pourquoi veux tu la formatter en HFS+ ? Vu que c'est un disque réseau, tu n'as que faire du formattage, c'est la translation réseau qui s'en occupe et qui le masque.
(Sauf si bien sur, basiquement le disque est formatté en FAT32 ce qui interdira d'y poser des fichiers de plus de 4Go)


----------



## nlex (16 Juin 2009)

Pour utiliser TimeMachine ?


----------



## antro (16 Juin 2009)

Oubli, tu ne pourras pas utiliser ton disque réseau pour Time Machine.
Seule la time capsule permet de le faire. (Voire l'Airport Extreme, mais je ne suis pas sûr).
Apple ayant evidemment bridé la fonctionnalité.


----------



## zazthemac (17 Juin 2009)

On oublie time machine..
J'ai un DD ethernet derriere mon extreme et Time machine ne le trouve pas. 
Par contre j'ai mon express en "extension de réseau" avec une imprimante avec lecteur de carte ne ethernet dessus et il monte sans souci les cartes sur le bureau.


----------

